# Some Of My Collection



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Did a recent run test with some of my watches to see how they were running as they had been in storage...all worked and most very well....the Omega (front) won out on length and the elgin (centre) was most accurate.

left to right, back to front are; Seth Thomas (1889), Appleton Tracy (1889), Elgin (1920), Elgin (1937), "Benjamin Gaunt (1886), Omega (1934)


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

NIce collection you have.lusted for a silver full hunter for ages ....on the wanted list lol


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice collection. Haven't seen many omega pocket watches like that on my travels.

Any close ups of that and the 1920 Elgin?


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know a great deal about pocket watches though you've some beautiful looking watches and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:thumbup:



Analogue said:


> Did a recent run test with some of my watches to see how they were running as they had been in storage...all worked and most very well....the Omega (front) won out on length and the elgin (centre) was most accurate.
> 
> left to right, back to front are; Seth Thomas (1889), Appleton Tracy (1889), Elgin (1920), Elgin (1937), "Benjamin Gaunt (1886), Omega (1934)
> 
> http://s1265.photobu...634-1.jpg.html]


Lovely collection that and thanks for the picture.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Some lovely watches there - thanks for posting! :thumbup:


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll post some close ups tomorrow . Have some more to photograph and will post them too.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Vintage 1934 Swiss made Omega pocket watch. This is a stem wind/stem set watch. It features it's original Acier Staybrite (s.s) signed case with snap in bezel and back (case has some bumps on the back), a new glass crystal, metal dial (shows some signs of age), original blued steel hands including sub-seconds hand and a guild 3/4 plate movement with 15 jewels. Serial number is 8160197. The watch is in good condition overall for its age. The case measures 45.5mm in diameter (1.75 inches). 385cal Movement.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Rare ELGIN gold plated pocket watch. 17 jewel movement adjusted in 3 positions in great working condition, Serial number dating watch to 1937. Interesting military style dial.(slight hair lines). Keystone gold plated case in mint condition. Screw front and Lever set.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

ELGIN NAT'L WATCH COMPANY POCKET WATCH in a steel case . The watch is in fantastic condition. The serial number is 23055119 and it is in a defiance case and it is one of the big size watches. It is absolutely beautiful. 1920 movement.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful Antique Rolled Gold SETH THOMAS Open Face Pocket Watch Dated 1889.This lovely pocket watch is in good condition and has a 17 jewel movement.

This exceptional time piece is a size 18 with a beautiful tooled and inscribed 3/4 plate model with lever set.

The lovely white face has had a small repair at the 2 and 3 o,clock position and one or two hairlines that just add to its history.

The Seth Thomas Clock Company was organized as a corporation on May 3, 1853 in Plymouth Hollow, Connecticut (later to become Thomaston as printed on this movement) to succeed the earlier clock making operation of the founder. Seth Thomas (1785-1859) had been manufacturing clocks at the site since 1814.After the founder's death in 1859, He left three sons Seth Jr Edward and Aaron who became company president and began to add new clocks to the company's line. The Seth Thomas Clock Company was very prosperous into the 20th century and was considered to be one of the premiere American clock manufactures, even by their competitors. After 1872 they also became a major manufacturer of tower and street clocks the most famous being the Seth Thomas Clock Tower at New York Grand Central Terminal and the one at Independence Hall Philadelphia. Between 1884 and 1915 Seth Thomas manufactured a line of jewelled pocket watches. Most of the tooling for the watch factory was built using the production facilities of the Seth

Thomas clock factory. The first watch to reach market was an 18-size, stem-wind, 3/4 plate model in 1885. Their early watches were 11-jewel and 16,000 beat train. By 1886, production had started on four additional grades of quick-train (18,000 bph) watches: a 7J, 11J, 15J and 17J model. Production of watches ceased in 1915. In 1928 they made the largest clock face in the world, it spanned 50ft with the hands being one ton each, this was for the Colgate Building, New Jersey. On January 1, 1931, the firm became a subsidiary of General Time Instruments Corporation and soon passed from family control. The firm's decline was gradual over the next 50 years and culminated in the firm's move from Connecticut to Norcross, Georgia in 1982. The Colibri group of Providence, RI currently owns the Seth Thomas trademarkand the Seth Thomas name is once again appearing on clocks.



this is one of my favorites and just feels right.....Seth Thomas watches in even this condition are rare. I had a new mainspring fitted plus service which cost a fortune....the spring is a bit tight but still a lovely piece.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a very rare and Beautiful Waltham Appleton Tracy pocket watch. A sidewinder from the same date, 1889, as the Rare Dueber case with the original case papers.Lever set again, this watch weighs a fair bit.I aquired it from a collector in Texas.

The movement is a very beautiful Appleton Tracy 15 jewels movement with beautiful jewels, solid gold balance weights, and a high grade regulator. The watch has the original open tulip hands. The dial is a beautiful double sunk RR dial that is the original. The crystal looks perfect and it is very thick glass. The case is a very nice and rare Dueber case with

the original case papers. The papers are complete and in very nice condition. The case is very nice and has great hinges and no dents. I have only seen two like this.....


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Those really are some special peices. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Illinois Springfield Watch Co. Open Faced 17 Jewel Pocketwatch, Circa 1924 Open face crown set Double Roller with 14K white rolled gold Keystone Case. 44 mm


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Hampden USA Pocketwatch.. goldfilled case. {1920}...quite rare to have...Hampdens are very hard to come by...quite light but has a very ornate gold face and runs very well.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a 18-size Elgin "B.W.Raymond" grade, 15 jewels and gilt plates. Pendant-set. Marked "Adjusted", serial number 4467842, ca 1891. Don't know a lot about the full-plate Elgins, but according to an 1888 advertisement, appears to be the highest grade open-face 18 size Elgin at that time? Listed at wholesale price of $35 for movement-only, back in 1888 !!

C.W.C.Co "Planet" gold-filled swing-out case is very nice, touch of brass on the pendant and on the bow. Original double-sunk dial has a couple of hairlines. Excellent balance motion!


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Hope you all like them, although some of the pics could be better. :yes: ...and thanks for all the nice remarks.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

This is my everyday watch..its a Hamilton Traffic Special. One of Hamiltons reissues in the 50's manufactured in Switzerland . Its in excellent shape and a nice fob in a silver whale which opens to reveal Jonah praying.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

This might be a better picture...I took them with the phone so not great


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Bought this as a possible investment for later. They seem to becoming collectible now. I think Hamilton ?made them and there were quite a few digferent ones made.



















Won't make my fortune but it is quite Interesting. It is a wind up watch as well.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

wow! nice little collection there mate.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks...

Here are 2 quartz ones....a Seconda and a Charles Buyers










Although modern quartz they are very nice half hunters


----------



## Lynn0916 (Dec 31, 2013)

How lucky are you to get so many !


----------

